# Heat



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

On the website www.fancymice.info (MY BIBLE!!) it says that does come into heat every 3-4 days. I am looking to breed one of my mice in late August! I just wanted to know if there is any way you can tell if your mouse is in heat.

Merci
Simone
x


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

You don't really need to know... you just need to leave the doe with the buck for a few days to ensure she's been mated while in oestrus; which as you say is every few days.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh right, easy enough then!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I leave my buck with a doe for about 2 wks then take her out and put her in a cage for her to give birth in with another mouse as a nanny. You need to make sure you put the doe with the buck rather than buck with doe, does can be territorial when it comes to their home!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

thats funny! you would expect the does to be less territorial!!!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

sommy said:


> On the website http://www.fancymice.info (MY BIBLE!!) it says that does come into heat every 3-4 days. I am looking to breed one of my mice in late August! I just wanted to know if there is any way you can tell if your mouse is in heat.
> 
> Merci
> Simone
> x


Really? I thought I put 4-5 days. I'll check and alter it  Anyway, as has been said, just put the buck and doe together for 2 weeks and then remove the buck. How old will your mouse be in late August if you already have it? If it's a doe then it may well be too old to have its first litter by then, but a buck is fine to mate at any age.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They are 7 wks old they will be 28wks around 30th Aug. should be fine shouldnt it? I have bred from a doe at this age and at 30wks (first litter's) with no complications. Maybe Simone could bring it forward a bit to the beginning of the summer hols.
Didnt know there was an age not to breed them from if its their first litter (apart from when they are young, not before 13wks), I dont breed any mouse past 7 or 8 months depending on how I feel she would cope with it, but would be happy to use them as a nanny upto a year old. Keep learning new things every day, its cool.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

theres a best age for all females,us as well.The younger the better as long as they are not babies.It doesnt mean you cant breed older ones,just that there is more risk of complications.Most times there wont be any problems.I lost my heavily pregnant rat on sunday,I risked her when she was to old and sadly she has paid the price for my decision,thats the chance I took.Its 5 years for dogs by the way,I know you are also interested in canine breeding.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

MouseBreeder
Really? I thought I put 4-5 days. I'll check and alter it :) [/quote said:


> Sorry, you did put 3-5 must have mis typed.  I could bring it forward to the 1st of august because we go to cornwall every year and stay with friend who own stables and cottages so we rent a cottage. I am bringing the mice so I could put them togther the day we leave for cornwall. And as we leave after 2 weeks I could put them back into their origional cages hwen we get home. However, that is the earliest I would be able to do it as it would be wuite hectic to have to up root babies and bring them to cornwall!!
> 
> Thanks
> Simone
> ...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd say the best time to breed for a first litter is 12-16 weeks in mice. The younger they are the fitter they are and the more likely that the babies will be of good quality and strong. 26 weeks (the earliest you'd be able to do it in your example above) equates to 5 and a half months of age. Personally I don't breed does for the first time at that age, although your doe will probably cope but as Sarah says, you raise the likelihood of complications. Just something to think about...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm.. If I BEG my mum I could probably do it late May (16 weeks) - Mid March. I'll have to go and fetch my halo from the attic and be a little angel :roll:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I begged and I may be getting baby buck no.2 from Dawsons mice to breed from!!
viewtopic.php?f=32&t=999
I was just wondering when you should breed from bucks becasue I know it's 3 months for does, but when can you start breeding from a buck?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Bucks at any age as long as they are healthy. I put one of mine with 2 does at 6wks and he produced a lovely litter and at the other end of the scale till he can no longer do his do!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aa! Teenage father! 
Okay, so 3 months for doe
anyage for bucks
gotcha
Thanks


----------

